# Looking for Spider



## Carlyy (23 May 2011)

Hi, my name is Carly and I stay in Glasgow.

2 and a half years ago my horse was taken from me to buy a dress. The horse had formed a bond of trust with me and had gone from being afraid of his own shadow to going anywhere with confidence. With help from an advert in Gumtree I tracked him to Kingsbarn EC in Falkirk, I borrowed £3000 from a friend which was a more than fair offer for a 16 yr old horse who had only just started joined up jumping! Prior to this he was an in-hand champion. The offer was rejected, but several months later accepted by which time the money was no longer there. Spider was advertised on the Kingsbarn website for a long while and only over the past few days has his advert been taken down. He was advertised as 12 years old when infact he will be 17 this year. 

I'm really interested to see where he has gone, whether he is still at Kingsbarn or whether he has been sold and if so who to. If anyone out there can help locate Spider, please, please get in touch. I would be so grateful for any help and advice and am sure my skills would benefit others. We want to be eventually able to bring Spider home to the people he has created a great trust with.

Here are some pictures of the gorgeous boy...


----------



## Carlyy (14 June 2011)

Bump


----------



## Marydoll (11 October 2012)

Hi Carlyy, ive just had this thread brought to my attention, i know Spider, just to put your mind at rest, i know his owner, she is a lovely person, he is very well cared for and is in a super forever home, i only wish id seen this earlier.
His owner will update you when she joins the forum


----------



## Gemmaa (12 October 2012)

Hi Carlyy,

I used to ride Spider at Kingsbarn EC, during this time I was lucky enough to meet his very first owner who bought him from stud and sold him when he was 8 to a lady called Jenny. I also found out that Jenny had put him on loan to a mother and daughter from Glasgow before selling him to a dealer who sold him to Kingsbarn which was were i bought him from in June 2011.

He really is such a special guy with bags of character and cheek  and he is loved very much. I hope this will reassure you and I would love to hear about the experiences you had with him as its very unusual to be able to trace a horses background right back from stud. Please be assured that he has found a forever home where he is very much loved and cared for.

Gemma x


----------

